# my next question is going to be what type of boat can accommodate a potty?



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

so I have been looking a lot, skiffs are nice sized so are some pontoons and some flat bottom boats. however now I am trying to look at boats that can afford privacy if we are out for 6-8 hours . still also looking to keep it small (4-6 people tops) with the least maintenance (I know Im not asking for much lol) I have been doing a lot of searching but there is nothing better then hands on experience


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Getting tough now surfmom - All the lady's I have been married to = loved pontoons, the last one kept the pontoon, I took the dog ---- some pontoons do have pottys with curtain type closures, they also have ladders off the back which get used a lot for the same purpose along with an area in front of the rails you can hang off at night while holding to the rails (Too much alcohol can cause problems with that last method). There are lots of Pros to a pontoon - nice protection from the sun, plenty of room, etc. but also plenty of cons - bulky to tow, hard to put in are take out according to the ramp, slow (unless you spend lots of money for a fast model), most don't do shallow water well, etc. - they aren't bad when it comes to maintenance, that is if you do preventative maintenance and store em out of the water, if you keep em in a slip for long periods of time, the pontoons get nasty and hard to clean. Frankly, I would suggest a big Jon Boat, you can always find shallow water or carry a smooth rimed white bucket with you - JMO, River


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

River said:


> Getting tough now surfmom - All the lady's I have been married to = loved pontoons, the last one kept the pontoon, I took the dog ---- some pontoons do have pottys with curtain type closures, they also have ladders off the back which get used a lot for the same purpose along with an area in front of the rails you can hang off at night while holding to the rails (Too much alcohol can cause problems with that last method). There are lots of Pros to a pontoon - nice protection from the sun, plenty of room, etc. but also plenty of cons - bulky to tow, hard to put in are take out according to the ramp, slow (unless you spend lots of money for a fast model), most don't do shallow water well, etc. - they aren't bad when it comes to maintenance, that is if you do preventative maintenance and store em out of the water, if you keep em in a slip for long periods of time, the pontoons get nasty and hard to clean. Frankly, I would suggest a big Jon Boat, you can always find shallow water or carry a smooth rimed white bucket with you - JMO, River


thanks River!!! we are putting our house in NC up for sale, and if it sells we would really like to take some of the money and invest in a boat  also will be having like my 70 year old mom with me so its not all about me (yea sure) lol


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

surfmom, with your Mother - it would definitely be a Pontoon - They do make some real nice smaller versions now but I would suggest staying over 22' for stability and get a Engine/Motor that would push you at least 25 MPH --- River


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

There are a lot of pontoons with the curtain changing room/potty on them, several set the curtain up for you when you lift up the top. These are most likely cassette toilets and have to be be picked up to empty. Think of it as a glorified bucket with a seat. Chemicals go inside to help break down the poo and keep the odor under control.

Do you have a boat now? We have a 20' pontoon with a 90 HP Merc and are happy with it. We can fly along the water with 4 overweight adults pretty well.  Keep in mind if the boat is going to see saltwater you probably should look into a saltwater model.


----------



## headdigger (Aug 23, 2012)

All ya need is a five gallon bucket with a snap on plastic toilet seat. Throw on an adult sized poncho and your ready for business.


----------



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

Check out the portable camping toilets. They use a heavy duty disposable bag insert which isn't nearly as messy as dumping. The walmartians carry them as well as the extra bags. My camping partner wouldn't be without one.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

exactly, portable the way to go, (no pun intended)


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

surfmom have you considered just chartering a boat a few times a year ? no maintenance , hopefully clean , and plenty big and comfortable. Just a suggestion because 6k won't go super far in buying a boat that meets cheap , reliable, low maintenance , comfortable, with a bathroom very often.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

transamsam98 said:


> surfmom have you considered just chartering a boat a few times a year ? no maintenance , hopefully clean , and plenty big and comfortable. Just a suggestion because 6k won't go super far in buying a boat that meets cheap , reliable, low maintenance , comfortable, with a bathroom very often.


yea, still got to sell my house before i can consider anything


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree with kbamhi about the portable toilet. My boat is a 16' jon, and I can't afford a bigger one. When I fished with my daughter it was an issue so I bought one of these. Paid about $30 for it but that was several years ago. Combined with a cheap blanket she got all the privacy she needed. Although we usually fished where there's not a lot of other folks around anyway. Cheaper than a bigger boat too.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

bigjim5589 said:


> I agree with kbamhi about the portable toilet. My boat is a 16' jon, and I can't afford a bigger one. When I fished with my daughter it was an issue so I bought one of these. Paid about $30 for it but that was several years ago. Combined with a cheap blanket she got all the privacy she needed. Although we usually fished where there's not a lot of other folks around anyway. Cheaper than a bigger boat too.


that works!


----------

